# Digikam unter KDE 4.3 will nicht mehr.

## alex00

HAbe KDE 4.3 emerged und seit dem will digikam nicht mehr. Ein neuerliches compilieren von digikam bricht leider ab. Jemand eine Idee was da schief läuft? Schon mal danke.

```

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlexit'                                                                   

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlerror'                                                                  

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlopenext'                                                                

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dladdsearchdir'                                                           

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlsym'                                                                    

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlclose'                                                                  

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück                                                                                         

make[2]: *** [themedesigner/digikamthemedesigner] Fehler 1                                                                        

make[1]: *** [themedesigner/CMakeFiles/digikamthemedesigner.dir/all] Fehler 2                                                     

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...                                                                            

[ 99%] [ 99%] Building CXX object digikam/CMakeFiles/digikam.dir/tagfolderview.o                                                  

Building CXX object digikam/CMakeFiles/digikam.dir/tagfilterview.o                                                                

[ 99%] Building CXX object digikam/CMakeFiles/digikam.dir/treefolderitem.o                                                        

[ 99%] Building CXX object digikam/CMakeFiles/digikam.dir/tagspopupmenu.o                                                         

[ 99%] Building CXX object digikam/CMakeFiles/digikam.dir/welcomepageview.o                                                       

[ 99%] Building CXX object digikam/CMakeFiles/digikam.dir/main.o                                                                  

[100%] Building CXX object digikam/CMakeFiles/digikam.dir/digikamadaptor.o                                                        

Linking CXX executable digikam                                                                                                    

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libltdl.so.3, needed by /usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)                                                                                

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlinit'                                                                   

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlforeachfile'                                                            

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlexit'                                                                   

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlerror'                                                                  

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlopenext'                                                                

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dladdsearchdir'                                                           

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlsym'                                                                    

/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so: undefined reference to `lt_dlclose'                                                                  

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück                                                                                         

make[2]: *** [digikam/digikam] Fehler 1                                                                                           

make[1]: *** [digikam/CMakeFiles/digikam.dir/all] Fehler 2                                                                        

make: *** [all] Fehler 2                                                                                                          

 *                                                                                                                                

 * ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-0.10.0-r1 failed.                                                                                     

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                    

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                                                                        

 *             environment, line 3298:  Called kde4-base_src_compile                                                              

 *             environment, line 2500:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile                                                            

 *             environment, line  846:  Called cmake-utils_src_make                                                               

 *             environment, line  926:  Called die                                                                                

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                  

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";                                                                                    

 *  The die message:                                                                                                              

 *   Make failed!                                                                                                                 

 *                                                                                                                                

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                             

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.10.0-r1/temp/build.log'.                              

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.10.0-r1/temp/environment'.                     

 *                                                                                                                                

```

----------

## firefly

mach mal ein revdep-rebuild (im paket gentoolkit enthalten)

----------

